# How to tell the sex of a bird



## Lisa (Jul 4, 2007)

HOW        TO TELL THE SEX OF A BIRD
This Is        AMAZING!!!
Until now I never fully        understood how to tell The difference Between Male and Female Birds. I        always thought it had to be determined surgically. 
Until        Now.
Which of The Two Birds        Is a Female??? Below are Two Birds. Study        them closely...See If You Can Spot Which of The Two Is The Female. 
It        can be done.Even by one with limited        bird watching skills.

scroll down....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2007)

:snortle:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 4, 2007)

I found this exceptionally funny.

I do it all the time.

I turn my back and ignore my nagging husband all the time.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah, I see, the relatavistic inversion interpretation of imagery at work .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I found this exceptionally funny.
> 
> I do it all the time.
> 
> I turn my back and ignore my nagging husband all the time.


Ummm...Lisa?  Oh, never mind.  I'll just get myself in trouble.:ultracool


----------



## Lisa (Jul 4, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Ummm...Lisa?  Oh, never mind.  I'll just get myself in trouble.:ultracool



smart man......


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Ah, I see, the relatavistic inversion interpretation of imagery at work .


Of course what else *could *it be?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2007)

ROFL - I just said what *Letch* said ... but in code so I didn't get bitten {*Lisa*'s new avatar scares me :shudders:}.


----------

